# What Do You Call Your Horse?



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

I Know that both my friend and I always call our horses something other than their real name. I was just wonder what everyone else calls your horse? I find it very interesting to see what people will say!  

Names I call Rocky by:
(most used to least used)

Boo Boo
Pooper or Poo Poo *haha idk whyy?
Poops 
Big man
Rockstar
Boo Boo cakes!


Names my friend calls Fleur:

Fleurbie
Flurry
Pshyco Mare (she's crazy sometimes)


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I call Ben- Benny Boy and Big Ben

Trump- Trumpity Bumpity, Trumpity Bump, or Trumpers


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I call her Miss Mighty Pied Piper, Pipetastic, Piperoni or Mare.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I call my horses MW Sky Cutter aka. Cutter
Prancing Timid aka. PT
Cinnamon's Caddo aka. Caddo
Sun Dee Cutter aka. Dee
Pocomoonskyeyes aka. Sky
Maggie's Mirror Image aka. Maggie


----------



## Runningfree (Dec 7, 2009)

hi i know this is off topic but i just bought a horse and i just cant decide on a name for him he is a black thoroughbred gelding. i will post a picture soon....his current name is ridge (the name he came with) please post your ideas 
thanks


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I call Zeus... Zu, Bud, Booger, Boy.
That's pretty much it.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Lilly Fair has since earned the aliases of:
Miss Diamond Lill
Mare
Lill
Lillybean
Rirry (like Lilly only with "L's")
Miss Chubchub


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

*Uma:*
Umies
Umers
Umaloo
Zooma Uma
Umalicious
Uma Cynthia (long story. lol)
Puma

*Ginisee*:
Gin
Ginny
Ginifred
Gin Gin
Whinny
Whin Whin
Winifred
Ginisee Elizabeth (I use her middle name when she is in trouble. lol)

*Demi*:
Dem Dem
Demers
Demilicious
Demiloo
Demon (yep. pretty accurate)

I love making up names for my horses. As evidence by their extensive lists. haha


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Nelson:

Boo or BooBerry. 

Boo is a shortened term for Significant Other, and BooBerry came about because he's my Boo, and because our Eventing Colors are Baby Blue and Navy Blue...so everything I own is in Blue - so he looks like a big BlueBerry - hence, BooBerry.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> Nelson:
> 
> Boo or BooBerry.
> 
> Boo is a shortened term for Significant Other, and BooBerry came about because he's my Boo, and because our Eventing Colors are Baby Blue and Navy Blue...so everything I own is in Blue - so he looks like a big BlueBerry - hence, BooBerry.


Haha, when I first read BooBerry I instantly thought of that Halloween-themed cereal that comes out around here every October. Cute nickname though!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I won't go through all of my horses(because six is simply too many to type out all of their nicknames), but here is High Five's many names:
High Five
Fivey
Five
Fuzzy
Fuzzy Wuzzy
Fuzzy Wuzzy Bear
Booger Bear
Baby Doll
Fuzzy Butt
Handsome
Darling
Sweetie Pie

But no seriously, I could go on all day with his names, alone.


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

Hahah you guys have really imaginative thoughts...


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

I love how most everyone had boo in there nicknames, which is my horses actual name, lol.
Anyways,
Scrooge
Boo bear
Fattie
Oob (boo backwards)
Buddy
Or a combination of all of those plus other ones that kinda slip out on occasion.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

haha i call sonny...sonny boy..or...sunshine


----------



## pleasurehorse11 (Dec 1, 2008)

my horses' barn name is sam but i call her
schmam
schmams
schmammy 
big black booty ,instead of beauty lol

and then sometime i sing her name calling her a bad schmam-a jama 

lol


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

i call her miss poo pie, miss hollie polly, or miss priss


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, I call Hotrod things like:

Hotdog
Hot stuff
Bub
Bubby
Stud
Blue
Speed racer
Son
Buck
No
Darnit
Don't push
Don't eat that

Just to name a few, haha ..


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

Awww  Yeah I left out Bub and Bubbah, I call Rocky that too!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

My favorite movie is The Good Ole Boys. Tommy Lee Jones stars in it as a middle aged cowboy at the turn of the century. He has a bay gelding named Biscuit so that is what I call my main horse. He has a two dollar name from AQHA but I don't know what it is.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

Cougar's nick name is Booger. Most people think that is his actual name as he is called Booger more than anything else.

Greylite is Granny.

Hula is Little Momma.

Shaddy gets called Little Momma aswell.


----------



## simplysouthern (Dec 7, 2009)

Flashy Excitement aka Romino

Romy
Ro
Ro-ies
O-ies
Goober
Bubba
Goofarufus

However, I think he may actually think his name is "Ouch" (as in, Hey - oh man, ouch. how'd you do that to yourself horse?).


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lol, good names everyone! We call:
Night Heat - Racecar
Love Story - Beast
Blackjack - Bummie
Opal Queen - Cookie
Bishop - Bunny
Arrow Star - Fattie
Silver Sabre - Monkey Mare
Pony Girl - Mommy

I could go on all day!


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ha ha great thread...as we all know we have silly names for our horses, just dont like to always admit it.:wink:

*Suki* (pronounced sue-key)..
Sucky
Sassafrass
sassy
*Jack*
Jackson
Einstein (he inst the brightest crayon in the box)
*Rowdy
*Sunshine(as his name suggests he a bit of a brat, but figure If I call him sunshine, hell be a good boy one day:wink:*
Harley*
He doesn't really have one.
But I often always say "Harley, Harley, Harley to him in a motorcycle voice :lol:
*Cruise*
Stretch ( as at a year n half he is already 15.3:shock
*Zulu*
Mr. Zee
Zee
zoo
Lou
*Maverick*
Moose
sh*t-head (said w the utmost love n respect)
chubs
*Cash*
casholah
Eyore
Bubba
*Dallas*
champ
chuck (have no idea why I call him that?)
*Jazzmin*
Jazzy
Jazzykins
Mama


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

My colt is a year, and a half.
Already 15.2hh also..
I actually measured him today:shock:

Like your Cruise/Stretch, Maverick101 ..

I love these names, lol ..


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Eric is usually "Kid".


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

"pretty boy", "boy", "handsome man", "handsome guy", "handsome boy", "handsome", "bud", "buddy" (the last two get confusing because one of our boys is actually named buddy and I wind up calling them both bud and buddy all the time. but it sounds different in my head! they know what I mean!)
kainne sometimes I call "K" or "kay", but you can't really her the difference since the only thing missing is a little n at the end. but I know it's different. =P


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Painted Hotrod said:


> No
> Darnit
> Don't push
> Don't eat that
> ...


hahaha that made me laugh


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

My horse is called Don, I don't like calling him Don as I know several humans called Don! I call him handsome, or my lad, or my boy ... I think he thinks his name is Don't Bite Me :lol:


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

Haha my dad has a friend named Don. And holyyy shmucks, Maverick101, you have a ton of horses!


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

with paul, i call him either sweet cheeks, or my handsome boy. i'm sure the longer i have him, the more nicknames he'll acquire


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I call Patch 

Fatso 
Lazybum
Fluffy 
Big bum 
Rambo
Scooby
Fluffy bear
Monster

and I call Phoebe 
my Babe 
Grumpy hole lol


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Robbie has 4 other nicknames:

-R-Bob (his pimp name)
-Robert (his name when he's being bad)
-Roberto (when he's being studly around the mares XD)
-Pony ( when he's being silly)


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

EventingIsLovee said:


> Haha my dad has a friend named Don. And holyyy shmucks, Maverick101, you have a ton of horses!


Hahaha. Yep! There are 4 of us in the family, so we each have to have one (I of course have more than 1, 3 are "mine") they all are really I do the majority of the work around here lol, but on paper anyway 
We also Breed warmbloods and Qhs too, so we have 2 broodmares. And one is my OLD mare tht I had when I was much younger...she will be 30 this spring!
But yes we have quite the herd happening here!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

As in nickname? or actual name? I am desperately trying to find a new nick name for my new gelding but I used to call my old boy "beasty". He was far from one, and he was actually the most gentle horse you could have ever met. Calling him "beasty" always me giggle.

maybe not so original


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

Haha yeah, everyone has some names that don't apply to their horses. I saw a book in the tack store near me called something like "Names for Your Horse" or something along those lines. you should search for a book like that and get one!


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Scout probably doesn't even know what his legit name is...

Scoutsie
Scoutabout
Baby (he's 8, but the youngest I've ever personally owned, and prone to fits of baby-ish behavior yet)
Binky(boo)
Binks
(Little) Dude
Duke
Pony Puff 

And the ever popular _Don't You Start! _(reserved for rare and "special" occasions) :lol:

Sis' QH, for fun (his actual name is Rio)

Ree
River/Reever
Muffin Pants (sis' pet name for him, I never asked :?)
and _When Did You Do That??_ (in reference to some new injury or mess...)


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

^^ i have a scout too !
i call him=
scout
scoutie
scoutiescout [weird i know]
pony
porkchop
piglet

i call gypsy=
gypsy
pretty
girl
doll face
baby

hahaha


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

Rooster- Roosterdo, Big red, big boy, and get the heck off of me
Katie- Katie may, miss katie, and wow did I not train you anything you really forgot how to flex?


----------



## xxxx (Dec 6, 2009)

Ozzy
Oz
Honey
Babes
And I'm sure you can guess what he gets called if hes bold lol


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

Gizmo has a few 

Mosis
Mosis Jones
G
Homie
Homie G
Gizmosis
Giz

Montana..
Montana Banana
Banana
Chipmunk


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

Haha Montana makes me think of Hannah Montana... And RoosterDo I love your last ones!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Registered name of my horse: Zarcodian

Barn name/what I call him: C_ézar

_I don't use affectionate nicknames, I tend to be very formal with names in general (not just horses).
His past owners called him Cody, and he was informally known at his old barn as Bob because he had such a sweet personality


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

hey, i have a Rocky too =)

I use his given name alot but sometimes i'll call him Pookie, Spooker, fuzzy man. especially with his thick winter coat he's just too cute not to call a pet name hehe


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah, my Rocky is always adorable, and I can't help but the call him other names! He's extremely loving, and cuddly and Always happy, ears forward! All Rocky's seem to be quite cute!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I never had nicknames for my siblings or children, so I guess that's why I don't for my horses.

My mare T is called T, sometimes Tgirl
My gelding Walkamile is called Walka, or sometimes Walkaboy

Yep , not very original, but definitely something this old lady can remember! :wink:


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Well, Thumper has SO many nicknames lol. I just call him whatever comes to mind.
Here are some of them:

Tumps
Tumpleberry Finn (like Huckleberry Finn lol)
Wumples
Wumplies
Wump Wump
Berry Boy (derived from Tumpleberry  )
Bud (unimaginative, I know)
Prince Wumplies
Darling
Handsome
Prince
Gorgeous
Buddlebybaby

And when he was great that day, after a ride I'll say, "You were Tumptastic today!" lol my friend made that one up . I personally love it!


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

Hahah that's cute  Thumper's a cute name for a horse


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Totally off topic, but I had to say it..

I seen someone has a nickname "Binky"

Ok, my real name is Roxie, but my family calls me Binky.
EVERYOE IN MY FAMILY DOES..
Half of them probably don't know my real name.
Been called that all my life, haha..

Ok, I have to keep on the topic some..
I developed a new name for Hotrod.... LEACH!!


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

Haha why Leach??


----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Wherever I go he's right there by my side, hehe..
He is attatched to my right shoulder.
I think it's a good thing.
No matter where I am he is trying to get as close as he can.
But, he never invades my "bubble"

I'm the only one he follows around like that.
I'm tickled pink about it


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Well it depends on my mood with the horse.  They are bubba, sissy, honey, sweetiepie, or sweety when they are good. Mare, alpo, horse, or elmer if the they are being obnoxious.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Full Name: Ha-Ho Razz
Nicknames: Razz, Razzle, Razzmatazz, Beast, Razzy....

Full Name: Christmas Drummer
Nicknames: Drummer, Scummer (don't ask), Drummer, Drum....

I have tons of nicknames for almost all of the horses in the barn. There's just too many for this thread.


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

SmoothTrails I know what you mean! And Jen, I sometimes have names for all the horses in the barn too!


----------



## MythRider (Dec 10, 2009)

My horse's name is PeppyDell Snickers. Her show name is Tickle my Fancy. I call her Snickers/Snikaboo/Snikybaby or any name i come up with


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

MythRider said:


> My horse's name is PeppyDell Snickers. Her show name is Tickle my Fancy. I call her Snickers/Snikaboo/Snikybaby or any name i come up with


Tickle My Fancy....why does that seem familiar....?


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't know haha it kinda made me think of tickle me Elmo... I'm weird so i don't knoww.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I have recently started calling Zeus Zucchini. Ha ha ha.
:lol:


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

Haha I'd never think of calling my horse Zuchinni??


----------



## Marrissa (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm not one for the baby names so the frequent names I call Brego are Mr. Brego (more when I'm mad, stern with him), Little boy (he's still young and is naughty at times), Mr, and Bre (said like Bree). Mr and Bre are by far the most frequent.

My mom's mare is named Ginger. I call her things like brat, cranky old mare, and, when I'm feeling pretty fond of her, Gingies.


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

Haha, I use the baby names too.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I call PhantomhantomBoy or Phantom Butt or Baby Boy


----------



## tscowgirl (Dec 11, 2009)

scout has the most nicknames
pookie bear, bear,bearbear, pook, spook, roundbaleboy , mr. bear, pookie, blockhead, a-rab, mr. gorgeous and more if you ask the other people that deal with him
smoothie has a lot too (papered name is skeeters blue smoothie)
smoe, milliondollarmini, smoothie blu, blu, moneymaker, lil mare, babyface, princess, diva, lil one, precious
Rio is kinda new so he doesnt have as many (papered name cutter leo lena)
cutters diamond rio, R-10, colt, yellow horse, baby boy


----------



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

I call Cody:
Prince Codums
Prince Cody
Codykinz
Popaloppagus
Psycho Pony
Boobear
Love monkey


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Little Chex Bar (aka "Chance", his name when we bought him)
Chance
Chancey
Chancers
Big Boy
Baby
And not to mention the others that just somtimes slip out! lol!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Norman = Musclehead 

Vic = His Majesty

:lol:


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

registered name: mt ravens star
barn name: raven
my nick name for him: rave!!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I call champ
Chaaamp with a butler acent
Baby 
Pookie 
stinker
hehe embarissing huh?


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Athena aka...

The-the
Missy
Pretty girl
Babe


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

blush said:


> Robbie has 4 other nicknames:
> 
> -R-Bob (his pimp name)
> -Robert (his name when he's being bad)
> ...


You forgot my name for him; R-Bob-A-Lob ;D

Fergie's are:

-Fee
-Feebum
-Feebee
-Fergie Lergie
-Ferg
-Ferguson
-Mare
-Chestnut Mare [when she's in trouble]
-Skyscraper
-Giraffe
-Fergie Ferg
-Fergie Fee
-Stinky
-Princess
-Baby


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have 2
Reno I usually call ReRe or Fat pony
My Twh registered name is Sweety Man (what kind of name is that for a boy) I usually call him JR, Jride or Jughead and sometimes Charlie brown:lol:
Plus a few other names I won't mention when they really mess up:wink:


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Flicka...pretty lady, sweets, flick...

Skye...Kyky, cutie, brat

Blue...booboo, boo, brat


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Starlite I'll often call Starbaby, Star or baby.

Dream I'll call Dreamy, Dreamer or DWEAAAAM if I'm feeling silly!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I forgot one!!! I also call a couple of ours big man, big guy, or big pain when they mess with me. Their names are Big Boss and Mr. Big Stuff...lol. They hav ethe attitudes to match.  

I called my old horse slick willy sometimes. His name was Sin Wagon so his initials were SW. My dad started that one beccuase my horse would find a way out of anything if there was one.


----------



## EventingIsLovee (Sep 18, 2009)

Haha yep, I call mine big man too.  And mom2pride, I love how you call your horses brat!


----------

